# Cyclone or PHD Synergy?



## wilgold

Im currently taking cyclone but a m8 at work suggested PhD Synergy? Im coming to end of my cyclone and was wondering if i should change to PhD. Whats people opinion?


----------



## higgz123

ye phd is good protein mate!

u can get good protein from cheaper sites tho, such as myprotein or bsd!

have look round there are lots reviews on here!


----------



## MattBoorman

i tried both and i gotr a lot more out of synergy, a great product!


----------



## soze

alot of my mates swear by cyclone mate. im using usn anabolic muscle fuel at the moment, gud stuff and takes great. cyclone can taste a bit like soggy biscuit, lol


----------



## Magic Torch

I'd rather lick a badgers ass hole than drink 10mls of Cyclone so I'd say Phd....HAS to taste better than Maxipoopoo


----------



## MR RIGSBY

I ran out of protein yesterday so went to nutri centre last night to get some more. The PHD Synergy was on special, 30 quid for a 2kg tub, thought i'd give it a try - got it in banana and I'd have to say its the best tasting protein I've used in ages


----------



## wilgold

think i might go for PhD for a change, plus you get double the amount for your money


----------



## RXnik

i've ran both and agree with magic torch maximuscle is good but tastes like builders sand in water, synergy is better as a product and tastes far nicer mixes extremely well and you get a bit more bang for your buck


----------



## iron head case

synergy is better, cheaper and more servings.


----------



## The Bam

PHD hands down

Far better

Maximuscle are the most over marketed and over priced supps out there !

Plus Phd tastes great


----------



## Fivos

Synergy is the best all in one period...Yes im sponsered by PhD but id still pay for it..Plus James L tells me to take it as part of my prep!

Fivos


----------



## Gumball

Definitely PHD over Maximuscle. Only heard good things about synergy so will definitely give it a go at somepoint. Theres also Solo now which is worth a shot at somepoint.


----------



## lew_west

I agree with the rest, Phd synergy is quality stuff, felt stronger and gained some mass using it. Taste aint too bad either.


----------

